# miss maggie mae



## Charlene (Jul 30, 2009)

11/26/97 - 7/30/09

maggie has her angel wings. i'm sure she flew right past God and found gary and flag. what a joyous reunion it must have been for all 3 of them! i wish i could have been there. i wish i could be there now but i can't.

RIP maggie. you got me through the hardest time in my life and i thank you for that. you were such a good girl, always a comfort to me when i didn't think i could put one foot in front of the other. i will miss you SO much. simon will miss you. i'm not sure ashley will miss your snarly little face but i bet she will. i hope you remembered to give your daddy my message. i wish i could have made you all better but i couldn't. i will see you again some day, my sweet little lollipop kid. you be nice to all the other dogs! I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## Marty (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh Charlene............











Rest in Peace little Maggie Mae and if you wouldn't mind, please throw the ball for Tracey a few times too


----------



## Slinkky (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm sorry for you.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 30, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute...your Maggie Mae sounds like she was a special soul who you were blessed to have met...

Liz R.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 30, 2009)

Blessings..........


----------



## Sterling (Jul 30, 2009)

Awww, what a beautiful little girl. I'm so sorry you have lost her, but am so glad you had her in your life.


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 30, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you Charlene. I am so, so sorry Maggie is gone but what a glorious day it will be when you are reunited with both Gary and Maggie.

Take care.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks, everyone. when i got up this morning, maggie was struggling to breathe. she has refused food for the past couple of days and i could tell she was weary. i rushed her to the vet's office and he agreed with me, that it would be the kindest thing to let her go to gary. i know where she is now and i know who she's with and that brings so much comfort to me.

dr. bourn will bring her to the farm after the clinic closes this afternoon so that simon and ashley can say good-bye to her. i am having her cremated.

this is just so hard. *sigh*


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so very sorry! My heart just breaks for you. But you know you did the right thing.

HUGS

Carol


----------



## sfmini (Jul 30, 2009)

Charlene, I am so sorry for your loss.

You did the right thing for her.

My friend's dog, Zing left us two days ago, so he will be glad to get a new friend.


----------



## anoki (Jul 30, 2009)

I am so, so sorry to hear this Charlene (((((HUGS)))))

Maggie was a sweet girl....and handled the invasion of the Cardigans very well.





I don't know what else to say...but know that I am thinking of you....

~kathryn


----------



## Mona (Jul 30, 2009)

Charlene, I am so very sorry for your loss of your dear little Maggie. (((HUGS)))


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh Charlene, my tears blind my fingers but I know the joy of reunion Gary had when they met up, now they just bide a wee til your time comes along but tis a long time yet to come..I know another waits to leave you and your heart is heavy, go sit by the petunias and let him hold you close.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Your post has made me laugh and cry at the same time. She was here for a purpose I think, to help you thro your struggle and now you are well enough to go on with out her she had to go. I hope the memories she left you with comfort you now as she did when she was with you.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry. . .

Gary has his little girl back now. I can only imagine that joyous reunion.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Jul 30, 2009)

I am so sorry. I know how badly it hurts to lose those little fur kids. In my lifetime, I have lost many, and it never gets any easier, but you will have those beautiful memories forever.


----------



## REO (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry!



{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Charlene (Jul 30, 2009)

thank you all so much!

dr. bourn left a few minutes ago. he brought mag out so that ashley and simon, my son and i could say good-bye to her. it was sweet and sad. i know she is in the best lap she could be in now and i bet gary hasn't stopped giving her belly rubs since she got there! that is what helps me heal...that, and your kind sentiments.

(((hugs)))


----------



## bfogg (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Charlene,

Sorry I was not home to do the reading for you. Hugs my friend, call if you want.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Charlene (Jul 31, 2009)

it's ok, bon. i called and left a message...maggie got her angel wings in the morning.

thanks again to all of you. your sentiments truly touch my heart. i am waiting for a sign from gary and maggie that they are having a good time. they can't ignore me forever, right?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Charlene they aren't ignoring you right now....they've just got some catching up to do. Keep watching for your sign as I'm sure Gary will find a way to send one. I'm sorry your Maggie had to leave you but, like you said, you know where she is and who she's with....and that means everything. (((((HUGS))))


----------



## minie812 (Aug 1, 2009)

CHARLENE...I am soo sorry and I know it hurts but you gave your Maggie the greatess gift...your Love. Prayers are with you but somehow I think Maggie & Gary are having a wonderful time together.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh dang, Charlene. I haven't been on in days...so am just reading this.






I'm sorry... and I do know how you feel. Somehow lots of grieving for me seemed to happen before Suzy was gone... now it's not so bad. A few waves of sadness roll through, but the waves are smaller and smaller. And Shimano is doing just fine.

Hang in there... as each day passes... well, you know all that.


----------



## Charlene (Aug 1, 2009)

when maggie was diagnosed, i joined a yahoo group of people dealing with cancer in their dogs. along with maggie, there have been several other losses this week, each as sad as the one before. if i know gary (and i do!), he's wearing himself out tossing tennis balls and playing tag with a whole bunch of new dogs. he better be careful, maggie can get a bit jealous! she'll share his lap for just so long and then she'll claim it as her own.

thanks again, everyone. someone on the pets gardenweb forum sent me this...

Every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are.

isn't that beautiful?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 1, 2009)

That's *definitely* beautiful Charlene.


----------



## anoki (Aug 1, 2009)

that *is* beautiful!!!!!!!!





I like that A LOT!!!!

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## Valerie (Aug 1, 2009)

ohhhh....Charlene,

Sorry to hear about Maggie.........that totally sucks........ it hurts so bad to lose the ones we love so much....please know my thoughts & prayers are with you.

Hugs.....


----------



## barnbum (Aug 2, 2009)

> Every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are.









Oh yes...that is perfect. I will send this to my friend and say..Charlene says.....





That'd be a great thought for a sympathy card for pet owners.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful Charlene.


----------



## Charlene (Aug 2, 2009)

barnbum said:


> Oh yes...that is perfect. I will send this to my friend and say..Charlene says.....
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a great thought for a sympathy card for pet owners.


there ya go!! your friend needs to rescue a pound puppy!!!

i knew you all would love that saying.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Aug 2, 2009)

Charlene said:


> Every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are.


I remember reading a poem about something like this... let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is is....

Most Beautiful Heart

One day a young man was standing in the middle of the town proclaiming that he had the most beautiful heart in the whole valley. A large crowd gathered and they all admired his heart for it was perfect. There was not a mark or a flaw in it. Yes, they all agreed it was the most beautiful heart they had ever seen. The young man was very proud and boasted more loudly about his beautiful heart.

Suddenly, an old man appeared at the front of the crowd and said, “Why your heart is not nearly as beautiful as mine.”

The crowd and the young man looked at the old man’s heart. It was beating strongly, but full of scars, it had places where pieces had been removed and other pieces put in, but they didn’t fit quite right and there were several jagged edges. In fact, in some places there were deep gouges where whole pieces were missing.

The people stared – how can he say his heart is more beautiful, they thought?

The young man looked at the old man’s heart and saw it's state and laughed.

“You must be joking,” he said. “Compare your heart with mine, mine is perfect and yours is a mess of scars and tears.”

“Yes.” Said the old man, “yours is perfect looking but I would never trade with you. You see, every scar represents a person to whom I have given my love – I tear out a piece of my heart and give it to them, and often they give me a piece of their heart which fits into the empty place in my heart, but because the pieces aren’t exact, I have some rough edges, which I cherish, because they remind me of the love we shared. Sometimes I have given pieces of my heart away, and the other person hasn’t returned a piece of his heart to me. These are the empty gouges – giving love is taking a chance. Although these gouges are painful, they stay open, reminding me of the love I have for these people too, and I hope someday they may return and fill the space I have waiting. So now do you see what true beauty is?”

The young man stood silently with tears running down his cheeks. He walked up to the old man, reached into his perfect young and beautiful heart, and ripped a piece out. He offered it to the old man with trembling hands.

The old man took his offering, placed it in his heart and then took a piece from his old scarred heart and placed it in the wound in the young man’s heart. It fit, but not perfectly, as there were some jagged edges.

The young man looked at his heart, not perfect anymore but more beautiful than ever, since love from the old man’s heart flowed into his.

They embraced and walked away side by side.


----------



## qtrrae (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh Charlene,

I am so sorry about Miss Maggie Mae - I know you are finding comfort in knowing that she is with Gary! She is just a beautiful and precious dog - I had to have my beloved German Shepherd, Keisha put to sleep because of cancerous tumors. My heart still aches for her but like you I find comfort in knowing that Keisha is with our son Kerry.

These precious animals are such an important part of our lives - I often think of this saying" Better to have loved and lost then to never have loved at all" I feel sorry for peoople that have never experienced the love of an animal.

Hugs my friend!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 3, 2009)

Charlene, just wanted to add my heartfelt sympathies for your loss of sweet Miss Maggie Mae. I read this the other day and literally couldn't type thru my tears - gosh, it hurts so bad to lose these precious fur kids.



I love it that the other family members could say goodbye too.



My thoughts are with ya!


----------



## Charlene (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks again, everyone, for the kind words. had to let you know...i got a sign from mags and gary tonight, a beautiful rainbow right out my front door. i've been waiting for this and now i can rest easy, knowing they are together.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Aug 3, 2009)

"We're at the rainbow bridge, ma - don't you worry!"


----------



## Charlene (Aug 3, 2009)

Reijel's Mom said:


> "We're at the rainbow bridge, ma - don't you worry!"


while i still grieve, i find so much peace in that!


----------



## Reble (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh Charlene, you have had a lot to deal with.

Take care and God Bless



Thinking of you in your time of need


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss Charlene. I know how it feels. My prayers are with you!


----------



## Charlene (Aug 4, 2009)

ya know, i HAVE had a lot to deal with but others are going through much worse so i count my blessings every day.





sixstardanes knows about this so i'll spill the beans here...i am looking at an elderly dane in rescue. she is 9.5 years old and has been in rescue (the same one where ashley was) for several months. when i saw her picture several weeks ago, i melted.

after such a loss, it has always helped my heart to heal a little better if i brought a new furkid into the fold. i will call her foster mom today and find out a little more about her.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Aug 4, 2009)

You are such a doll to consider an elderly rescue! We of course can't replace our furry family members BUT we can sure distract ourselves a little from our grief.


----------



## Charlene (Aug 4, 2009)

no, we can't replace our pets but we can sure bring a little joy into a sad situation. not only can i distract myself just a little but i'm doing this also for simon and ashley. simon won't know what to do with two girlfriends! i can't wait to see how they interact.

here is her listing on petfinder...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14095526

soon, it will say "presley has been adopted!"


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh no. I am very sorry. And you did do all you can. I hope that helps the pain a little. Again I am sorry Charlene.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 4, 2009)

Godspeed, Maggie.

Go find Gary!

Lucy


----------



## anoki (Aug 4, 2009)

Charlene said:


> soon, it will say "presley has been adopted!"






:yeah

Can't wait to meet her!!!!!





~kathryn


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know she's with Gary and the rest of the loved ones. But I know you'll miss her like crazy. She was such a beautiful girl. May you find comfort in the days ahead.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## qtrrae (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh Charlene,

Presley is beautiful - how could her previous owner just leave her with a bag of dog food? It just makes me sad to think there are people like that.

She will have a wonderful home with you!!


----------



## Charlene (Aug 5, 2009)

i can't imagine it either! she'll get just the opposite here, lots of love and attention and wide open spaces. her foster mom told me that sometimes, she'll get a burst of energy and want to play and i think once she's settled in here, she'll be so happy, that might happen lots more.


----------



## Charlene (Aug 7, 2009)

the dane train will be chugging it's way across missouri to illinois and presley will arrive at the farm some time sunday afternoon. we're all ready with her very own mattress, a new colorful collar and leash, another food bowl in the kitchen. i'm so looking forward to welcoming this girl into my heart and home!

maggie's ashes were returned to me yesterday. i cleaned out the ceramic corgi cookie jar that held her favorite treats and that is where i have laid her to rest. i did leave a couple of cookies in there for her. i will open the little box containing her remains and scoop out just a tiny bit to take to the cemetery and sprinkle over gary's grave site. it will be closure for me. i miss her so much but i know she's happy where she is and i'm sure gary's glad to have her warming his lap.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 7, 2009)

"Presley has been adopted." Yep that's what it says. Bless your heart Charlene for giving this girl better years ahead.


----------



## Charlene (Aug 8, 2009)

i think she'll be a perfect fit for our lifestyle. i was looking at one of the younger danes in rescue but in fairness to simon, i decided presley would work out better since i am sure she is pretty laid back. it really wouldn't have been fair to a young dog either, to bring him into a situation where he would have to keep his exuberance in check.

it'll be very interesting to see how ashley feels about sharing her futon mattress. it's plenty big enough for 2 dogs so we'll see.


----------



## anoki (Aug 8, 2009)

Charlene said:


> the dane train will be chugging it's way across missouri to illinois and presley will arrive at the farm some time sunday afternoon. we're all ready with her very own mattress, a new colorful collar and leash, another food bowl in the kitchen. i'm so looking forward to welcoming this girl into my heart and home!
> maggie's ashes were returned to me yesterday. i cleaned out the ceramic corgi cookie jar that held her favorite treats and that is where i have laid her to rest. i did leave a couple of cookies in there for her. i will open the little box containing her remains and scoop out just a tiny bit to take to the cemetery and sprinkle over gary's grave site. it will be closure for me. i miss her so much but i know she's happy where she is and i'm sure gary's glad to have her warming his lap.






I've got tears in my eyes reading that last part......I am soo sorry she went as quickly as she did....

But I'm soo happy to hear about Presley!!!!!!

~kathryn


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 8, 2009)

YOU are an amazing woman..no wonder he loved you so and God gives you more to love and nurture. Pressley is a lucky dog.


----------



## Charlene (Aug 8, 2009)

don't cry, kathryn. maggie is safe now, well again, and it wouldn't surprise me if there's even a haystack up there for her to climb to the top of. it was always one of her favorite things to do, something i had not seen her do in 2 or 3 months. when i look back on the last 7, 8 months, i am pretty sure this cancer had been working on her for quite some time. she had not felt really well, i could tell she was just "off" but even with 3 vets looking at her, we could just never put a finger on it. it was not until she started having nose bleeds that i suspected something really bad so the diagnosis didn't come as a complete surprise to me.

i feel better now that maggie is home. when it is simon's time, she will share her cookie jar with him. i have left instructions that they are to be buried with me.

crystalpaths, that's sweet of you to say. although my heart aches for my lost loves, there will always be a little corner of it saved for those animals God sends my way. i have a feeling about presley, i've had it since the first time i saw her picture even though, at that time, i wasn't even considering another dog. whether she has 1 month, 6 months, 2 or 3 years left on this earth, every minute will be filled with joy!


----------



## runaway ranch (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh Charlene,

I am so sorry that you lost her too. Life is just too cruel sometimes. I thank God for my animals everyday. I do not think I could cope with the loss of my mom, my Robert and my beautiful boy Niklaus without my animals love, and diversions. You are, as always, in my prayers.

Lisa


----------



## barnbum (Aug 8, 2009)

How awesome Presley is coming to live with you!!!!











We've wondered if Shimano needs a buddy.. but are unsure.

I can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Charlene (Aug 9, 2009)

karla, i'm sure i'll have lots of pictures to post after presley settles in.





lisa, so good to see you, i have been meaning to e-mail you and yes, i agree, my animals got me through the roughest time in my life and there will always be a special place in my heart for them. without them here, the loneliness would have been crushing.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Has Presley gotten home yet?


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 10, 2009)

Charlene you are such a sweet heart. I am so very sorry Maggie Mae had to leave you, Gary must have needed her help to do some awesome deeds in heaven.

Your a wonderful person for taking in Presley and I am sure you will provide the best of love, home and friendship to an animal in need.

God works in strange ways and he knows what a kind person he has in you.





Enjoy your new furfriend dear, can't wait to see pix of her frolicking in your yard with her new buddies.


----------

